# Name of this plant? (Pic Included)



## MaQuade (Feb 16, 2008)

I picked this up at a local pet-chain store and the tab simply called it an aquatic combo (there were several together). The one I'd most like to identify is the one with the long leaves with the red at the edges. The second pic looks like some sort of sword, maybe? The third I'm also clueless on. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I will guess that these are terrestrial plants. Just a guess because I can't identify them for sure. My reason for this guess is the first plant with purple edges is so beautiful that if it were an aquatic plant it would be widely sought and well known among planted aquarium people.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm afraid they are all non-aquatic plants. The first is a Draceana cultivar, the second is, I think, a Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum wallisii) and the third is a fern who's name I can't remember at the moment. All will do quite well potted up as house plants in a humid spot (the peace lily isn't very fussy at all aand makes a good house plant IME), but not submerged in your tank.

I would take them back to the Pet store and ask for a refund as they are not aquatic plants and they were sold as such. Over here that would come squarely under the Trades Description Act; not sure what the equivalent law is for you in the states if you have one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ed, the third plant is the fern _Trichomanes javanicum_. And you're right, it isn't aquatic.


----------

